# pro store amuse haul



## bebs (Jul 13, 2006)

well I got a few to many things.. or not enough anywho







shooting star msf

duo eyeshadows: 
bright side
gallery gal

heat 
element

Illusionary
burning ambition

l/s: charm factor
l/g: ciao manattan
factory made

and a few empty jars


----------



## luckyme (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome haul! THanks for the pics!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 13, 2006)

GREAT HAUL!  Charm Factor looks like Pink Cabana!  And Shooting Star looks like Naked You  minus the glitter!  I am eyeing that e/s with the copper color in it!  I can't wait for this to come out!  How much were the MSFs and e/s?  Oh, and can you tell me what finishes the fluidlines are, pretty please?


----------



## xrockste4dyx (Jul 13, 2006)

can you swatch shooting star please?


----------



## MACActress (Jul 13, 2006)

Charm Factor looks gorgeous! What do you think of it?

Fantastic haul!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 13, 2006)

*JAW DROPS*  OMG, SO nice!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 13, 2006)

oh wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 13, 2006)

what size are the eyeshadows, are they the same size as regular ones, or similar to the size of a ccb?


----------



## leobrat (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you think that shooting star is close to Naked You?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_what size are the eyeshadows, are they the same size as regular ones, or similar to the size of a ccb?_

 
They are bigger than the regular eyeshadows and are more similar to the size of the ccbs.


----------



## bebs (Jul 13, 2006)

the skinfinishes go from left to right as: 
naked you, shooting star, shimpagn. 

the new eyeshadows are 2.2 g. and I believe they are 16.50 or 17.
the skinfinishes are $23.50

the lipsticks go 
pink cabana, charm factor

and I'm sorry... I didnt look to closely at the fluidelines 
(they didnt have all instock when I went there)


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 13, 2006)

When exactly does the amuse collection come out? I was in the Orlando Pro store today and didn't see it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did see patternmaker though (just the pallettes) and didn't think they were very unique so atleast I know I'll be saving some money on those


----------



## addicted_2color (Jul 13, 2006)

OMFG!  Awesome haul.


----------



## leobrat (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaronincheese* 
_When exactly does the amuse collection come out? I was in the Orlando Pro store today and didn't see it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did see patternmaker though (just the pallettes) and didn't think they were very unique so atleast I know I'll be saving some money on those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

July 20th


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 13, 2006)

Squee!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 13, 2006)

You got an amazing haul there! I can't wait to see the colors when they come out!


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaronincheese* 
_You got an amazing haul there! I can't wait to see the colors when they come out!_

 

Don't really have a comment but I had to tell MACaronincheese that that's the cutest name ever!


----------



## sasse142 (Jul 14, 2006)

Oy I think I might have to go to the pro store soon :-(


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 14, 2006)

WAIT, HOLD ON!   you mean to tell me that the Amuse collection is already released in the Pro Store? Does that mean everyother collection is first release in the Pro store? OK i NEED to know!  aka. i really want these and would be willing to drive to dallas


----------



## bebs (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_WAIT, HOLD ON!   you mean to tell me that the Amuse collection is already released in the Pro Store? Does that mean everyother collection is first release in the Pro store? OK i NEED to know!  aka. i really want these and would be willing to drive to dallas_

 
the LA and NY pro stores normally come out with the collections earlier then others .. I would give them a call before heading down, but most pro stores will release a collection anywhere from 1 to 3 weeks before it hits freestanding stores


----------



## asraicat (Jul 14, 2006)

do all the MSFs this time round have the glitter veining? (even if subtle)


----------



## clocked (Jul 14, 2006)

aaugh these pictures are great! thanks so much for posting! could you maybe post swatches? that would be suhweeeeet


----------



## Patricia (Jul 14, 2006)

i so wanted to get shooting star, i'm afraid it'll be too dark now


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 14, 2006)

great haul. i must get this MSF.


----------



## Katura (Jul 14, 2006)

Shoooooting star is SO mine!


----------



## MACaronincheese (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_Don't really have a comment but I had to tell MACaronincheese that that's the cutest name ever!_

 
LOL, thats what my boyfriends little sister calls my make-up, thats what she assumes MAC is amed after


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice haul! Those e/s look like they are to die for! I am getting all of them!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow, can't wait for this to hit the UK!


----------



## bebs (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asraicat* 
_do all the MSFs this time round have the glitter veining? (even if subtle)_

 
it has a gold veining.. I dont think its has to much glitter though.. I'm using it as a bronzer, so in no way is it a glitter bomb


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 15, 2006)

awsome haul


----------

